# New DDOS Mitigation Features in BIND



## johnblue (Jul 1, 2015)

https://internetconsortevents.webex....do?nomenu=true&siteurl=internetconsortevents

For what it is worth, I heard ISC is getting close to major releasing security update shortly.


----------

